# What do you listen to on trips?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

When you've got a long way to ride anyplace what do you listen to?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

lol I saw the title and I thought you meant a different sort of trip.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach is probably the best driving music. Beethoven sonatas are great, and the dynamic range is limited, good for in-car listening. Aside from those, you name it!

Other than classical, often Donovan or Led Zeppelin. Some others, the usual suspects.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Psychedelic Music.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Plus the other genres:
Mostly Haydn, Dvorak, Johann Strauss II & I, Brahms, Saint Saens, Mussorgsky, Korsakov, Schumann and R.V.Williams.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

if i'm alone in the car the same things that i listen when i'm home. It could be a jazz rock album, duke ellington, ives, bach, the allman brothers, slayer, drum and bass, ambient, gagaku music, gilberto gil, einstürzende neubauten, husker du... whatever it is.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

On airplanes, nothing. Driving cross-country I was always in a truck, or a car with poor road noise abatement. So... Bluegrass.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If we're just talking about road trips, Symphonies are a great way to go. Gotta have some Moody Blues though. They are so chill for road trips.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

If it's with my husband (and it usually is) then I listen to a mix of progressive & symphonic metal, regular metal, hard rock, typically. Metallica, Dream Theater, Queensryche, Rise Against, Nightwish, Shinedown, these are all staple bands for our trips. If our kids our fussy, we'll throw on some soothing stuff: A few of the softer Tori Amos songs, Jewel's Lullaby album, Allison Crowe, and my son's absolute favorite, Queensryche's song "Silent Lucidity".

If I'm on my own, I'll tend to do a blend of classical and non-classical. Within Temptation, Lacuna Coil, or Coheed & Cambria are always favorites. For my classical, I like to do a long symphony because it's rare that I can listen to a full one without interruption. A Mahler or Bruckner symphony would fit the bill nicely there, or a good concerto.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Manok said:


> When you've got a long way to ride anyplace what do you listen to?


Opera.

And then for a change ... more opera.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

If I'm "riding", on a long trip (4 hours or more). Audiobooks & old Art Bell paranormal talk radio shows are usually first in line. Classical and Jazz if I need a break.

If I'm "driving", I have a playlist with 30,000 Classic Rock/Hair Bands songs and I just hit shuffle. When I gig and drive home real late at night (like 3am), Art Bell talk radio again to keep my interest so that it doesn't turn into background music, which keeps me awake and alert.


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Reversed recordings of Wagner.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Classical recordings, with their extremes of dynamic range, and delicate textures, always tended to get obscured by road noise, until I discovered this: try listening to old vintage recordings from the 20s and 30s, which are transcribed from old 78s. The technology back then tended to emphasize the midrange frequencies, the bandwith that our ears are most tuned-in to (for hearing voices and crying babies).
These really cut-through. The other day, I was listening to the old Schnabel Beethoven recording in my pickup truck, windows down, on a rough dirt road, and the music was still intelligible! I was so excited that I spit! *Yeee-haw!*


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Bach Trio Sonatas for organ, Mozart Symphonies, and if traveling at night, Messiaen organ works.

And I always throw in some Theater Organ albums as well (Lew Williams, Charlie Balogh, George Wright, Walt Stroney, etc)


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> The other day, I was listening to the old Schnabel Beethoven recording in my pickup truck, windows down, on a rough dirt road, and the music was still intelligible! I was so excited that I spit! *Yeee-haw!*


Yeah, and that was me you passed at that moment walking along the side of the road. Sure, I had a handkerchief on me, but still, GROSS!!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

A good rag, a chant cycle, a concerto, some early opera seria (Purcell and Handel are good for mood), a cantata, or something else of similar mood and length.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

some guy said:


> Yeah, and that was me you passed at that moment walking along the side of the road. Sure, I had a handkerchief on me, but still, GROSS!!


Was that you? You look just like the rest of those doggies I was herding.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

:lol::lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

What do you listen to on trips?

Alternate answer: The Grateful Dead, maaan...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Whatever classical is offered through traditional or primitive means.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Mostly Mozart's Symphonies and Piano Concertos and Vivaldi, Corelli & Boccerini. Some Piano solo from Keith Jarrett.

For pop' music: Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Patti Smith, Dead Can Dance, Simple Minds, Meat Loaf, and a long 'etc.'

Jazz: Chick Corea, Louis Armstrong, The Duke, Miles Davis, Keith Jarrett, Gerry Mulligan, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Thelonious Monk, Dixie Land Jazz, Lennie Tristano and a long 'etc.'

Depends on the mood.


----------



## xuantu (Jul 23, 2009)

millionrainbows said:


> *Classical recordings, with their extremes of dynamic range, and delicate textures, always tended to get obscured by road noise*, until I discovered this: try listening to old vintage recordings from the 20s and 30s, which are transcribed from old 78s. The technology back then tended to emphasize the midrange frequencies, the bandwith that our ears are most tuned-in to (for hearing voices and crying babies).
> These really cut-through...


That's exactly what I experienced with classical recordings. It's good to know that old recordings can cut through the ambient noise. But are you sure it's the recording or it's the piano that does the trick? Cause I think in general I had better experiences with piano recordings on the road, than with, say, orchestral works. 

---

These days what I listen to most when I drive long distances include: Gardiner's HIP _Brahms symphonies _(3-4, they sound clear and flow well), selections from Isserlis' _Bach cello suites _(powerful, powerful readings, which makes me sing), Sanchez' _Albeniz Iberia _(when I need some spice) and Schubert's _Death and the Maiden _quartet played by Takacs (when I am feeling low).

Nonclassical favorites include vocal jazz (eg. Kurt Elling's _Nightmoves_), pop/rock (Radiohead's _In Rainbows_), and what I think to be country-inspired pop in Joe Henry's _Reverie_.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very little classical except for, maybe, on the plane.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

xuantu said:


> That's exactly what I experienced with classical recordings. It's good to know that old recordings can cut through the ambient noise. But are you sure it's the recording or it's the piano that does the trick? Cause I think in general I had better experiences with piano recordings on the road, than with, say, orchestral works.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Gardiner's Brahms really impresses me, especially his Ein Deutches Requiem. People get after him for being edgy and brisk, but I don't see the problem with that. Misconceptions seem to abound today about what Germanic music really is. And I agree that his performances are clearer, the voices are easier to pick apart. The 3rd and 4th do come out particularly fluid, while others often sound more stately and blocky when they conduct Brahms.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Usually audiobooks or standup comedy CDs


----------



## xuantu (Jul 23, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> Gardiner's Brahms really impresses me, especially his Ein Deutches Requiem. People get after him for being edgy and brisk, but I don't see the problem with that. Misconceptions seem to abound today about what Germanic music really is. And I agree that his performances are clearer, the voices are easier to pick apart. The 3rd and 4th do come out particularly fluid, while others often sound more stately and blocky when they conduct Brahms.


I am glad you feel the same! Gardiner's recordings made me hear Brahms anew, whose music can, after all, be invigorating without being overbearing (which helps with driving in a big way  ).


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Usually Bach or Beethoven. Romantic period symphonies don't work too well because of the surrounding noise and lack of good sound system.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some concept album such as _*Tarkus*__ or *Broken Barricades*_. On longer trips, I've also been known to listen to Copland's _*Appalachian Spring, Rodeo and Billy the Kid Suite. *_


----------



## palJacky (Nov 27, 2010)

realdealblues said:


> Audiobooks & old Art Bell paranormal talk radio shows are usually first in line. , Art Bell talk radio again to keep my interest so that it doesn't turn into background music, which keeps me awake and alert.


I miss art bell.....
george noori just doesn't cut it.

Singer/songwriters for me.

Tom waits and richard thompson are the biggies.
with a healthy dose of Kate wolf.

I just cannot listen to classical music in the car
-the 'warhorses' on classical radio is one thing. 
I know those things backwards and forwards.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

palJacky said:


> I miss art bell.....
> george noori just doesn't cut it.
> 
> Singer/songwriters for me.
> ...


Tom Waits, what a brilliant and unorthodox lyricist.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't go on road trips.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I'll listen to most things except those things with too great of dynamic contrasts. Louder roads require music with a strong beat.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> I don't go on road trips.


You're missing out. I always find music most enjoyable in the car. Especially in the country.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> You're missing out. I always find music most enjoyable in the car. Especially in the country.


Like, drive north from the Grapevine to Sacramento. Hours and hours and hours...better have some good tunes handy! Time enough for the entire WTC and then some.

And then leave Sacramento and head for Oregon. Uh-huh. Oh good, I've got the complete Haydn symphonies!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Also a set of Vivaldi Violin Concertos and Handel's Wind Concertos.



opus55 said:


> Usually Bach or Beethoven. Romantic period symphonies don't work too well because of the surrounding noise and lack of good sound system.


One does not need to lower the side windows of the car that much that creates a storm in the car! And if you can't 'raise the volume'.


----------



## crmoorhead (Apr 6, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Bach is probably the best driving music.
> 
> Other than classical, often Donovan or Led Zeppelin. Some others, the usual suspects.


That's because Bach is the best music for any occasion. 

PS: I am also a Donovan fan. I met him at a talk on Trancendental Meditation that he gave with the director David Lynch at my university. He also gave a short concert.  The tickets were a very good birthday present from friends.


----------

